

“Let's settle this in a Ruby programming contest” - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2011/lets-settle-this-in-a-ruby-programming-contest/

======
jcoder
Wait, so the current challenge is to mosaic a 225px-wide image into 10px
chunks, without changing the overall size?

Not even the power of Ruby can make 225 % 10 == 0

~~~
rogerbraun
No, but you can still use 10x10 chunks where possible and use chunks as close
to 10x10 as possible for the rest.

~~~
jcoder
Sure, but that wasn't the specced challenge. If you can bend the rules, what
becomes of the game? [edit: moved reply to nest]

------
Argorak
Fun idea, I will definitely try it out!

By the way:

    
    
      if ( ready? && set? ) { fight! };
    

ain't valid ruby code :).

~~~
jewel
How about:

    
    
       if ready? && set? then fight!

~~~
jkreeftmeijer
I know the code snippet doesn't actually work, but I used it because it looks
pretty cool. `if ready? && set? then fight!` is the first Ruby snippet one
that I really like. :)

~~~
stephth
This is very cool. It seems like a well thought out process too. Any plans on
doing languages other than Ruby?

~~~
noonespecial
I'd be down for a perl regex fight. The great part about that is the
participants would look like they were typing obscenities at each other.

------
cmurdock
Cool, but man, could that website possibly take up less of my horizontal
screen space?

~~~
pak
The huge super-dotty background actually makes my monitor sound different when
I have his page open. I can literally hear the scanlines firing. And this is a
laptop LCD. I've never heard this sound before.

------
chunky1994
Really cool idea, it would be even more awesome if you can extend it to other
languages, like python etc.

~~~
luismmontielg
Yeah, something like that but for python would be great, like
<http://www.pythonchallenge.com/>

------
stewbrew
Is this supposed to be a successor of the ruby quiz series?

------
ankimal
"TopCoder for real world problems"! Great idea. Hope a lot of open source
stuff comes out of this or at the very least helps current projects.

------
atomicdog
You want to see the real world of Ruby programming? The one they don't show
you in magazines or the E Channel?

